# pygmy marmoset



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I think these are very cute and Ive always wanted a monkey. Atm I havnt room, money or knowledge to keep one. But I was wondering if there was any difference between a pygmy marmoset and a pygmy marmoset monkey?
I found this site saying there is a difference...but they are both monkeys anway.
This site says you do need any kind of liscence to buy or keep one, but a link that took me to an old post here says you dont.

All I know about this sp atm is that they are tiny, need to live in pairs/groups and can jump far. Im imagining you need to have a largish cage for them.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

As far as i know there the same species. 
You dont need a DWA to keep these. 
To add to the things you know they cost a fair amount.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah ive seen some for sale 200, and some 650, but they are usually alot more. I doubt thered be any breeders anyway lol and I cant even find any caresheets


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Talk to nerys or TSKA rory.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks. will do. are they breeders/keepers of them?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> thanks. will do. are they breeders/keepers of them?


No they are brokers. If you want to talk to a marmoset keeper pm Zooman on here, he keeps marmosets.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Yes Ray is right, we are brokers/consultants/intermediaries which ever suits you best.


Pygmy Marmoset

You don't need a licence for this particular primate. It is the 'pygmy marmoset' which is a monkey, there are not two species.

Ideally you need to have a suitably sized enclosure despite the small size of the primate measuring in the minimum of 6-8' length, 3-4' width, 6-7' height. For pygmy's these can live outside if heating is supplied, or the enclosure could be attached to say the conservatory, if a heated box or shed is not included within the enclosure.

The enclosure should again ideally have either perches or ledges for their arboreal activity, branches [non toxic] will also suffice.

The enclosure itself, should be as said outside and a large indoor cage is not acceptable for the species or any primate species, such as the likes of oversized parrot cages.

They should be kept in nothing smaller than a pair [2] as they like most primate species prefer company of their own other than that of human companionship. Failure to supply this can lead to a very miserable animal indeed.

Overall availability of the pygmy's themselves is not as high as other more popular marmoset species, but they are out there in collections of private keepers. In recent times, they have declined in popularity primarily due to a lack of females in comparison to the high amount of males. Because of the lack of actual females in the market, this means that the price tends to shoot sky high.

Whilst males can be seen at relatively low prices such as from £450.00 upwards, stand alone females can easily fetch as much as £1800.00. Pairs can start from as little as £1500.0 [if you are lucky] to as much as £3000.00 [if you are not]

Five years ago as an example l sold 5 pairs of pygmy marmosets at £1200.00 per pr, last year we had two pairs come on board priced at £2100.00 and £3000.00, this year 1 pair came on board priced at £1800.00 but were taken off very quickly indeed, due to them having young.

We must have at present, some 9 keepers alone with males, awaiting female availability.

They are l think a very attractive species, not every ones cup of tea in so far as primates, but beautiful all the same.

Hope this helps

R

ps Marmoset Diets - this website is British and might help you further for information, Patrick and Christine are very helpful


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I wouldnt have one if they had to be kept outdoors anyway unless I had a huge yard.
They are very cute though, but I think unless I ever have the room one day Ill just admire them on youtube lol.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Have to say this is one ofmy dream pets:flrt:Sadly i cant have  YET:lol2:


----------

